# Not able to install(boot disks not recognized)



## thesully (Aug 29, 2012)

Okay, just put together a computer. I'm trying to get windows 8 loaded on it. I don't have any other operating systems available to install.

So I downloaded the 64 bit .iso, and I've tried 3 different disks, burnt by different programs. Whenever I turn the computer on, I get this message


> An operating system wasn't found. Try disconnecting any drives that don't contain an operating system. Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart.


I use the usb boot disk tool from the windows site to load the iso on a 4 gig flash drive. I think it detected the flash drive once? I don't remember.

I can go to the boot menu, and manually select either the USB or DVD drives. They load up just fine. Am able to start the install. But when the computer restarts, I get that same error message, about no operating system found.

If I change the boot order in the bios to either dvd or usb first, it does go straight to the win8 install. But when it automatically restarts after a period of time, it doesn't save any data, it just restarts the install from scratch.

Same story if booting from usb first.

How in the world do I resolve this?(without spending a chunk of money on a win 7 license-which I'm not sure would work anyway.).

I've never had any problems with previous computer builds.:frown: I don't have any other recovery media for other versions of windows or previous computers, either.

The first attempt to install, I created two 50gb partitions. The idea being I could install the preview on the 1st, and then the release on the 2nd, without having to reinstall/redownload everything on the 3rd. Oh and windows automatically created a 3rd partition of under a GB. 320mb, I think it was. The 2nd time, I deleted all the partitions, just dealing with one drive. The windows created drive was unable to be deleted, and the HDD is registering as 920gb when it registered as 970 the first time. I'm not terribly concerned about 50gb on a terabyte drive, but just thought I'd throw that out there.

Terribly frustrated.

Contemplating just loading up ubuntu tomorrow and seeing how comfortable I am with it once Win 8 actually comes out. I'm absolutely certain people have already got my favorite games playing on it, they're all mainstream titles...


----------



## ETech 7 (Aug 30, 2012)

Install from DVD, format the whole drive, let Windows create partitions it needs, see how it goes. If it installs fine, you will be able to repartition your drive from within the Windows OS.


----------

